# RPI2 RELEASE does not freebsd-update



## LowEel (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all

I am running FREEBSD 11.1 RELEASE on my raspi2, and I everything works almost like the intel version, but... freebsd-update.

First, some informations:


```
uname -aaa
FreeBSD liviathan 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 14:27:25 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI2  arm
```

When I run the freebsd-update , what I get is:


```
root@liviathan:/home/freebsd # freebsd-update -v debug fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update5.freebsd.org/11.1-RELEASE/arm/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update4.freebsd.org/11.1-RELEASE/arm/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update6.freebsd.org/11.1-RELEASE/arm/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update3.freebsd.org/11.1-RELEASE/arm/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Everzthing else works, meaning I can reach the internet , portsnap works, pkg installed any package I wanted... so the only issue I have is the freebsd-update command.

I'm sure I can reach this server:


```
root@liviathan:/home/freebsd # curl -v http://update3.freebsd.org/11.1-RELEASE/arm/pub.ssl
*   Trying 147.229.9.40...
* TCP_NODELAY set
* Connected to update3.freebsd.org (147.229.9.40) port 80 (#0)
> GET /11.1-RELEASE/arm/pub.ssl HTTP/1.1
> Host: update3.freebsd.org
> User-Agent: curl/7.54.1
> Accept: */*
> 
< HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
< Date: Sat, 29 Jul 2017 09:53:22 GMT
< Server: Apache/2.4.26 (FreeBSD)
< Content-Length: 222
< Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
< 
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<html><head>
<title>404 Not Found</title>
</head><body>
<h1>Not Found</h1>
<p>The requested URL /11.1-RELEASE/arm/pub.ssl was not found on this server.</p>
</body></html>
* Connection #0 to host update3.freebsd.org left intact
```


Any clue how to unblock this situation?

thanks in advance


----------



## Jov (Jul 29, 2017)

I think the freebsd-update can only be running to update the OS for amd64 and i386, because amd64 and i386 are tier1. 

I use rsync to update my rpi from official img to my local img.
If the pkgbase work done, all supported arch can be updated using pkg. Detail: https://wiki.freebsd.org/PkgBase


----------



## LowEel (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Jov, 

many thanks for your answer. 
I will take some time to read your answer, then I will try.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 30, 2017)

Jov said:


> I use rsync to update my rpi from official img to my local img.


Could You share more input about that process?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2017)

ARM is still a Tier 2 architecture.



> Tier 2 platforms are not supported by the security officer and release engineering teams.


----------



## forquare (Jul 31, 2017)

*EDIT: *This doesn't work for 32-bit Raspberry Pis (which I believe to '2' is) because the txz files aren't supplied on the download/ftp site.
*
Note:* I've not used this method on a Raspberry Pi, but have used it several times with success on amd64 VMs running FreeBSD 10.x, -STABLE, and -CURRENT.

You might like to explore Mondieu.  There isn't a port for it, but you can just fetch(1) the shell script from Github (no need to install devel/git if you haven't already got it). 
It pulls down the txz files for the kernel and userland and then goes about merging them.  Some of the merging is quite manual (it gives you an sdiff(1) of certain files and asks you to select between left and right diffs), but it's much quicker than building FreeBSD from source.

I don't know how supported such a system would be, as the upgrade method isn't "official", but the logic looks sound.  Certainly I've been running my ports dev VMs using this method to keep up-to-date with -CURRENT snapshots.


----------

